# Pruett's Bar-B-Que (Alabama) style sauce recipe sought



## rshields (Jul 5, 2016)

There is a restaurant in Gadsden, AL called Pruett's that serves their BBQ (pulled pork) with a sauce not quite like any others I have encountered. I have no idea if this is a regional style sauce or just something unique to Pruett's.  

It is a tomato based sauce that is no where near as thick and sweet as a KC style but it is thicker and less vinegary than a Lexington (NC) style sauce.

Has anyone else experienced this style sauce and perhaps have ideas about how to replicate it?


----------

